# I am not getting any alerts...



## MossCommuter (22 May 2012)

...and I miss the red counter


----------



## ianrauk (22 May 2012)

Have you checked that all the alert buttons have been checked?

(Go to alerts, top right, then alert preferences)


----------



## potsy (22 May 2012)

MossCommuter said:


> ...and I miss the red counter


Testing testing 123


----------



## Shaun (23 May 2012)

MossCommuter said:


> ...and I miss the red counter


 
If you're still having problems PM or email me your login details and I'll check your account settings.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 May 2012)

I got all those alerts, from this thread, but there have been updates to other threads (that I have seen on "What's New") that I got no alerts for. It's not a settings issue, I don't think, because it is intermittent.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 May 2012)

I'm not getting any younger, but you don't see me complaining about it........


----------



## Shaun (23 May 2012)

MossCommuter said:


> I got all those alerts, from this thread, but there have been updates to other threads (that I have seen on "What's New") that I got no alerts for. It's not a settings issue, I don't think, because it is intermittent.


 
You will only be alerted once if there is a new reply to a watched thread - if you don't revisit the thread you won't get any further alerts.

Once you visit the thread and read it to the end, the alerts will be re-triggered next time there is a new reply.

You can show all of your recent alerts by selecting Show all ... from the bottom of the drop-down or clicking here: http://www.cyclechat.net/account/alerts

Manually searching the list may reveal the "missing" alerts.


----------



## MossCommuter (23 May 2012)

Thanks Shaun

You've been very patient; I know you've explained it a few times.

It's probably the 1st feature you describe, i.e. if you ignore or miss an alert but clear it without visiting the thread then you don't get any more alerts that I am experiencing. I'll try to let you know if I can definitely say I wasn't alerted for something that I should have been.


----------



## Shaun (23 May 2012)

It's actually very easy to miss them - once you've hovered over the alert link the red box disappears and you can very easily get caught-up in reading the first thread you click on and forget to come back and check the others.

One of the things that can help is the *little yellow asterisk *for your very _latest_ alerts - you'll notice it at the end of the alert text and it denotes a very recent alert that you might want to check (if you haven't already). It's a great device for helping you see new alerts when you've "cleared" alert list.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

